
Contagion’s Screenwriter on Watching His Movie Go Viral - smacktoward
https://slate.com/culture/2020/03/contagion-movie-coronavirus-interview-screenwriter-scott-z-burns.html
======
sys_64738
It worked out well in the movie so I feel good for this virus.

------
cpr
Might have been interesting if it were anything more than a way to bash the
current administration...

~~~
arethuza
You mean the article rather than the movie?

Edit: Don't let the article put you off the movie - its very good (although it
is arguably both more optimistic and more pessimistic that the situation we
all currently face).

~~~
the_af
The article seems pretty good to me, and in fact convinced me to watch the
movie. Back then I had dismissed it as yet another disaster movie, a bit like
"Outbreak" (the 1995 film).

~~~
arethuza
Sorry, personally I didn't think the article was bad - just that it makes a
few political points which might give the impression that the movie took a
similar approach. From what I recall, and I watched it again the other night,
politics doesn't play a large part in the plot of the movie at all.

